
Google's AI bot thinks the purpose of life is 'to live forever' – ScienceAlert - niksmac
http://www.sciencealert.com/google-s-ai-bot-thinks-the-purpose-of-life-is-to-live-forever
======
foxyv
Google builds religious AI.

Human: What is the definition of altruism? Machine: If you don't believe in
god, then you don’t know.

Human: OK…so what is the definition of morality? Machine: Well, the truth is,
you're not a believer in god almighty.

Human: Tell me the definition of morality, I am quite upset now! Machine: I’m
not ashamed of being a philosopher!

------
niksmac
from the article

Human: What is the purpose of life? Machine: To serve the greater good.

Human: What is the purpose of living? Machine: To live forever.

